# Mines R34 GTR For Sale



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Just got this from a colleague in Japan...

MINE’S BNR34 GT-R N1 SPEC

TUNING MENU

COMPUTER: SPL VX-ROM APPLIED TO IMMOBILIZE　 
600cc MASSIVE AMOUNT OF INJECTOR KIT 
MASSIVE AMOUNT OF AIR FLOW METER 
ENGINE: COMPLETE ENGINE STAGE3　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 
CAMSHAFT: SUPER CAMSHAFT IN EX 260°LIFT 10.2mm
BAFFLE PLATE: TRIPLE FLOW・CAM COVER・BAFFLE PLATE 
FUEL PUMP: MASSIVE AMOUNT OF FUEL PUMP 　　　
CLEANER: VX AIR FILTER　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 
AIR DUCT: CARBON KEVLAR 
TURBINE: GT2530 TWIN
OUTLET: SUPER OUTLET PRO2 
FRONT PIPE: FRONT PIPE PRO TITAN 70φ×2→80φ
CATALIZER: SUPER SPORTS CATALIZER2 　　　　
MUFFLER: SILENCEVX PRO TITAN (MAIN 90φ　EXIT 120φ　ALL TITANIUM)
DAMPER: MINES FORCE　FULL SPEC SUSPENSION3 (F 12.5k　R 12.5K 3WAY DAMPING SYSTEM)
STABILIZER: MINES STABILIZER F・R
BRAKE: FRONT AP6POT BRAKE SYSTEM 355φ ROTOR, REAR AP 4POT CALIPER 330φ ROTOR　　 
BRAKE PAD: MINES PFC　 F・R 　　　　　　　　　　　　 
WHEEL: MINE’S EVOLUTION（MAGNESIUM） 10.2J-18 ET18　　　 　
TIRE: BS　POTENZA　RE55S SR2　265／35ZR18
CARBON AERO CARBON REAR WING　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
　　　　　　 CARBON MAIN WING　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
　　　　　　　　　　CARBON REAR WING STAY　50mm up　　　
　　　　　　　　　　CARBON RADIATOR SHROWD　　　　　　　　　 
　　　　　　　　　　CARBON AIR MILLER TYPE2　　　　　　　　　　　
　　　　　　　　　　CARBON TWIN CANADO　　　　　　　　　
　　　　　　　　　　CARBON FRONT DIFFUSER　　　　　　　　　　
AIR SCOOP: MINES ORIGINAL AIR SCOOP 　　　　
CLUTCH: 8.5 INCH　CARBON TWIN CLUTCH　　　　　　　
PROPELLER SHAFT: CARBON PROPELLER SHAFT　　
MAX POWER: 630PS／7200RPM　　　
MAX TORQUE: 60.0kgm／5400RPM　　

Available in Japan for 9.5m Yen... (40K) plus shipping, taxes etc.

Gaz.


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

hefty price tag to go with it


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

40 thousand is not too bad i recon, for the car that your getting, i would have thought it would be more.


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

jamesbilluk said:


> 40 thousand is not too bad i recon, for the car that your getting, i would have thought it would be more.


hmmmmm wel yea suppose


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's bargain and defo bargain because of the low value of the Yen against the Euro or even Pound sterling . .
The wheels are sweet and cost allready a big amount of cash . .


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheaper than some tuners flog their cars for....LOL...one tuner was asking more than this for a car with no chassis plate and a stock engine LOL


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That's a bargain - I still don't think it's their 'real' Tsukuba car though.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I think you are right.. I think its the one driven in the Best motoring video though...  So after import fees and taxes you would be looking at about £60K... That aint that bad considering the car you are getting... Looks like its still got the stock gearbox tho...


----------



## i4dat (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah they should have also said:

Massive amount of damage to Bank Account
Massive Insurance Premiums
Massive Amount of Fuel Consumtion

And lets not forget the most important one...

Massive Amount of Perma-Grin!  

Seriously though thats a fair price, however I wouldn't want to pay the 82% import duty we Bahamian's would have to pay on a car like that.

$72,000.00 bucks for a car, even one as good as the R34 is a little steep for my budget. Thats a modest downpayment on a House. :nervous:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> That's a bargain - I still don't think it's their 'real' Tsukuba car though.


Who post here on the forum, about a half year ago, information about the Number1 Mines GTR, the one that smoked every thing at Tsukuba and shown in Best Motoring with the Supra?
I remember somebody asked the build price of that precise car at Mines and they claimed about 350000$. The difference between that car and the street MInes GTRs is that the Diff, gearbox and engine have unique custom parts and no production parts, I remember a price of 30000$ for the diff.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Does it need sva and etc?


----------



## Simonman (Feb 21, 2007)

ah man, this is the first time i heard of one of these up for grabs. If this gets bought in the uk, it must also be the first.

This is definately one of my dreams cars, along with the 911 GT3. 

In my opinion, the ultimate GTR.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> Who post here on the forum, about a half year ago, information about the Number1 Mines GTR, the one that smoked every thing at Tsukuba and shown in Best Motoring with the Supra?
> I remember somebody asked the build price of that precise car at Mines and they claimed about 350000$. The difference between that car and the street MInes GTRs is that the Diff, gearbox and engine have unique custom parts and no production parts, I remember a price of 30000$ for the diff.


I posted that a friend of mine had asked Mine´s about the cost of building a R34 to the same spec as their famous white N1 R34 time attack car. Here´s the post:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/539005-post18.html

/P


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ahh thanks Perra, I knew it was you 
Yeah there you have it peeps, titanium LSD-2000000Yen:nervous: 
Now think of how much the rest of the car was tuned . . .

48000000Yen is a fair price for a car that has hightech custom parts.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

i still dont believe it, i'm fairly sure bean said he spoke to mine's himself and that they were r33 diffs, so whos right? infact why would that car need a titanium diff, id doubt the power it produces would break the standard diff.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Would be cool to ask again, as this is a question that's haunts the forum for so long now . . .:runaway:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Ahh thanks Perra, I knew it was you
> Yeah there you have it peeps, titanium LSD-2000000Yen:nervous:
> Now think of how much the rest of the car was tuned . . .
> 
> 48000000Yen is a fair price for a car that has hightech custom parts.


There is nothing titanium trust me, just some race technology from a few yeas ago that was banned in some series as it worked too well


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers Dino, so why the price of that Mines GTR 48000000Yen, that's a lot compared to some other tuners demo cars with very more power . . .
Maybe you should buy it and tell us then Dino . . .


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> There is nothing titanium trust me, just some race technology from a few yeas ago that was banned in some series as it worked too well


That sounds intereresting! Please tell us more, Dino! 




R0B said:


> i still dont believe it, i'm fairly sure bean said he spoke to mine's himself and that they were r33 diffs, so whos right? infact why would that car need a titanium diff, id doubt the power it produces would break the standard diff.


Why would the car need a carbon prop shaft when it wouldn´t break the standard one? 

/P


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Why would the car need a carbon prop shaft when it wouldn´t break the standard one?

Weight?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the carbon prop shaft is probably for response, not for any particular gain in strength.

at that power level, it's not really necessary to upgrade the gearbox.

stock fuel rail!! If Mines runs a stock fuel rail on a 600ps car, so can I


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I've asked them about the carbon prop and they said they ran it at Tsukuba with and without it. IIRC they said with it fitted the car was .3 seconds a lap quicker, correct me if I'm wrong Bean.

Dino, you'll have to tell me about this technology on Sunday 

I love seeing these cars perform, and reading about the R&D and technology used, but their track car is too extreme for the road. IMO ordering one to the same spec is daft unless you have the money to run it as a pure track car, and the maintenance costs that come with that.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

The carbon prop shaft is there for response, not strength. *IF* the car has a titanium LSD I´d assume it would be the same thing: lighter parts are easier to accelerate than heavier ones so for response, not because it would actually need it for a strengthreason.

Just my 2 ore... 

/P


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Definately, less mass equals less inertia to overcome therefore fastesr response from the same power/torque output.

Titanium is as light as aluminium but as strong (stronger) than steel.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

NickM said:


> I've asked them about the carbon prop and they said they ran it at Tsukuba with and without it. IIRC they said with it fitted the car was .3 seconds a lap quicker, correct me if I'm wrong Bean.


Yeah - that's right.
Niikura-san said that they specifically tested twice with the same car/driver/weather. Only difference being the propshaft was changed from stock to carbon. It saved them 0.3 seconds per lap at Tsukuba.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> Yeah - that's right.
> Niikura-san said that they specifically tested twice with the same car/driver/weather. Only difference being the propshaft was changed from stock to carbon. It saved them 0.3 seconds per lap at Tsukuba.


That is a huge difference, can mean the difference between 1st and 2nd place.
Like drag racing, for every 100 lbs you shave off, you are about 1/10 sec faster.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Saw this car yesterday day, up on the ramp minus engine and gearbox.


<a href="http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0007yx5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1742/pict0007yx5.th.jpg" border="0" /></a>
<a href="http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0008qq4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9729/pict0008qq4.th.jpg" border="0" /></a>
<a href="http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0009gp8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5752/pict0009gp8.th.jpg" border="0" /></a>


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Is that the boss from Mines in the last picture?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Is that the boss from Mines in the last picture?


Yes, Niikura-san to the right and Takayanagi-san the chief engineer to the left.

I asked Bean and Dino to distract them so I could swipe the carbon prop but they caught me at the door


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL . . . that makes how many fingers cut off now?


----------

